# If you only had 20 dollars...



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 23, 2009)

If you only had 20 dollars right now, at this very moment, disregarding all bills, the necessities like food and water, etc.; what would you do with it?

I would....but a soda from Jiffy Mart...then save it up while walking across the country and using it for food. Or something like that


----------



## fatch0 (Mar 23, 2009)

i would get the best cube possible. Probably buy a diansheng because I want to see why everyone is saying theyre so good.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Mar 23, 2009)

Your mom.

I would buy $20 worth of the stuff in my long cubing to buy list.


----------



## Vulosity (Mar 24, 2009)

Either a big fat Cubesmith order or get a Cube4you cube.

EDIT: I misunderstood the title. I thought it said if I had $20 not only $20.  In that case, I'll ration it to fast food burgers.


----------



## Crossed (Mar 24, 2009)

I've got 35 dollars on my paypal now. Gonna spend it on some collectable puzzles.
I've started collecting puzzles. What the hell else am I going to spend money on?


----------



## KConny (Mar 24, 2009)

Save it. I've already got everything I need.


----------



## mati rubik (Mar 24, 2009)

pizza!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toast (Mar 24, 2009)

Buy some colddd pearl milk tea.


----------



## JLarsen (Mar 24, 2009)

That's not very much....hmmmmmmm. Cube stuff; Mefferts 4x4 as well as some bright sticker sets for bigcubes.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 24, 2009)

Isn't Meffert's 4x4 like 18 dollars and shipping from CS 2 dollars?


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 24, 2009)

Save it or invest it. Find a creative way to increase it to a large sum.

Then go on a mad spending spree and wait for the next $20 bill.


The last sentence may not apply in most cases.


----------



## James Kobel (Mar 24, 2009)

I would exchange it for pennies then eat one or two a day until I ran out. Then I would gnaw at my arms and legs.


----------



## WaffleCake (Mar 24, 2009)

Waffles.

edit: I'm also pretty good at betting on horses, maybe I'd try for some more cash (to buy more waffles).


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Mar 24, 2009)

i would save it for dsi(if you think you have enough of cubes)


----------



## dChan (Mar 24, 2009)

I actually would not buy anything. But if you were to force me to buy something I guess I might go to Barnes & Noble and buy a graphic novel or something.


----------



## deco122392 (Mar 24, 2009)

hmmmm idddddddd save it for tomarow and go buy munchies for my buddies at ccd so we can have some munchums durring class (=


----------



## ConnorCuber (Mar 24, 2009)

I would spend some of it on a Dr.Pepper from 7-11, maybe buy something small on impulse, and save the rest for another day.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 24, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> I would exchange it for pennies then eat one or two a day until I ran out. Then I would gnaw at my arms and legs.



I said you didn't need necessities...or would you just do that for fun? 

@Daniel: That would be a good idea.


----------



## James Kobel (Mar 24, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> James Kobel said:
> 
> 
> > I would exchange it for pennies then eat one or two a day until I ran out. Then I would gnaw at my arms and legs.
> ...



Both?


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 24, 2009)

Save it for travel, probably to a comp. Experiences > possessions.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 24, 2009)

I think this might be the 1337 thread of Off Topic...


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 24, 2009)

stock market.


haha


----------



## Dene (Mar 24, 2009)

If i had $20 I would pay 20 morons $1 each to never post on these forums again.

NOTE: This comment is NOT aimed at the thread starter, although it might sound like that.


----------



## darkzelkova (Mar 24, 2009)

It isn't enough to get what I want, so I'd put it in my wallet


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 24, 2009)

i might get a pair of Raiders and 100 strings (type 8)

or maybe a FreeHand Zero


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 24, 2009)

The OP asks if you >only< had $20. I'm surprised to see so many people being wasteful.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 24, 2009)

i would buy candy.


----------



## TaiCheese (Mar 24, 2009)

I'd rather save it 4 a rainy day lol


----------



## VP7 (Mar 24, 2009)

Buy some flowers for the wife.


----------



## TheBB (Mar 24, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> I said you didn't need necessities...or would you just do that for fun?


If I _only_ have $20 I very likely need necessities...


----------



## ccchips296 (Mar 24, 2009)

BUY SOME OVERPRICED ICE CREAM


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Mar 24, 2009)

Buy a stackmat.


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't get it. Money would be pointless in a society where you can get all necessities for free. 
I would buy gold and hide it some where just in case the country becomes capitalist.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 25, 2009)

hmm... I'd blow it on dave and busters =b

...or I could go to my local (AWESOME) pizza restaurant and order me a supreme =)


----------



## MistArts (Mar 25, 2009)

Tell someone to give me $100 for all the money I have, then save it.


----------



## Odin (Mar 25, 2009)

I would buy a realistic air soft gun ( http://www.kapowwe.com/Merchant2/me...egory_Code=Airsoft_gas_blowbacks&Store_Code=R ) then a ski mask ( http://www.amazon.com/Ski-Mask-Eye-Hole-Black/dp/B00063W2CU ) . With the money left over I would use it to get some black paint so I could paint the tip of the fake gun. After all of that was done I would rob a convenient store. Just Kidding. I would buy some CRC and some stickers.


----------



## deco122392 (Mar 25, 2009)

@ odin: hah wow, someones had some synical toughts at some point


----------



## Alpha Shenron (Mar 25, 2009)

I have 20 I'm saving right now to buy Pokemon Platinum. I need about 10 more dollars right now.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Mar 25, 2009)

I need some new stickers


----------

